# My new addition



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Had to do some selling and some begging but I finally secured this and recieved it yesterday !!!















Its a partial cabinet of 15 Davidoff 1980 Chateau Lafite.


----------



## CigDaddy (Sep 7, 2005)

You lucky Bastage!!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

where would you ever score such a treat?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Congrats.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Had to do some selling and some begging but I finally secured this and recieved it yesterday !!!
> 
> Its a partial cabinet of 15 Davidoff 1980 Chateau Lafite.


Don't let Klugs see it!! He will start driving over before you know it


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> where would you ever score such a treat?


Maybe from that Customs Agent that was chasing you around earlier. LOL


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> Don't let Klugs see it!! He will start driving over before you know it


OOOOHHH. MRN says yummy.

Nice find.

PM sent. :r


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Really nice Richard!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wow!
What else can be said?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice acquisition indeed.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

They look amazing, and lighter than my Davidoff's were. Have you smoked any yet?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Sweeeeeet !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

that was a real score, congrats.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

When am i coming over for one?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Geez Louise! Be careful with those things. It looks like the Lost Ark of the Covenent of cigars!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice score! Definitely worth selling off some Anejos!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Nice score! Definitely worth selling off some Anejos!!


Definately !


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sssawwweeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh man .... enjoy those! Congrats!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

you dirty bastard!!!!!
nicely done

of course you'll need to send them to me so that I can freeze them for you to make sure they're not destroyed by beetles.
no need to put a return addie on there


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Fantastic score! Congratulations!


----------



## Todd (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice catch.....!!!!!!


----------



## Kro77 (Sep 29, 2005)

That is why you have been clearing out your humi, nice find. You are a true collector.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Very Nice Amigo*!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Good for you Richard, you made a titanic score! How are you going to smoke them...one a year, or just try to smoke them all in a weekend? :r 

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice score Richard, enjoy them for as long as you can  

I think I would be too scared to smoke one.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Good for you Richard, you made a titanic score! How are you going to smoke them...one a year, or just try to smoke them all in a weekend? :r
> 
> Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


I was thinking about one after another.


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice indead.....good purchase


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Where is that "jaw dropped" emoticon when you need it?

Nice one Richard...

I always knew someone would find the Grail


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Where is that "jaw dropped" emoticon when you need it?
> 
> Nice one Richard...
> 
> I always knew someone would find the Grail


And found it, he has.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, as excited as I am about the Anejos coming my way I'm even more stoked that you were able to find those incredible sticks. Congratulations!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice find Richard....hate to think how much they set you back :hn


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

mummmmmmm yummmmmmmm as I am wiping the drool!!! You lucky guy Thise are some good lookin smokes


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I was thinking about one after another.


we could drive up to Mass today.. not so far away...LOL.. very nice Richard!!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats on a nice find Richard! Enjoy em.


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice find! I hope one day to be able to acquire such well-respected cigars!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

The Lafites are somewhat harder to find in the Davi lineup. Good cigar if well kept. Looks like you got these at a good price also!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bruce said:


> The Lafites are somewhat harder to find in the Davi lineup. Good cigar if well kept. Looks like you got these at a good price also!


I should have bought your Ramon Allones as well.


----------

